

Show HN: The coolest little calculator you ever did see. - alex_g

A spent a few days designing and programming a calculator app that I thought would be intuitive and simple. It utilizes a single gesture control as well as shake detection. It's free for iPhone: http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/numbrs/id517346105?mt=8<p>If you download it, let me know what you think.
======
netbyte
Really cool!

Are you thinking of adding new features because you could add sine (and
sine-1), cosine(cos -1), square root, tangent (tan -1). This could have a lot
of potential.

~~~
alex_g
I'm glad you think it's cool! I had it priced at a buck but didn't get any
downloads, so I decided I'll just use it as an experiment to see how the
gestures and accelerometer feature play out. I originally had those options,
but I felt they took away from the simplicity. I'm not sure how I would fit
them onto the screen without taking away from design.

I thought it had a lot of potential as well. I guess I'll have to work harder
at contacting app review blogs.

------
sgtfuzz
I would save the last computed value so that you can repeatedly do a function.
i.e. 10*5 = 50 = 250 = 1250 = and so on.

------
Mz
This may be the wrong time/place to mention it, but I was looking for an
online calculator some weeks ago and could not find something that met my
needs. I wanted a calculator that would fill in the missing field so I could
vary time, interest and principal. For example: How much per month do I need
to save at 5% interest to have a million dollars in thirty years? How much if
you make more interest? How much to do the same thing in twenty years?

Anyway, best of luck/just tossing out ideas.

~~~
alex_g
Does that not exist already? Sounds like a neat weekend project. I can see it
already - savvr, the savings calculator.

I'll let you know when it launches :P

~~~
Mz
If it exists, I could not find it.

Looking forward to the personal email advising me of your launch. :-)

